# New to Milan



## steadyboy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, I am coming to Milan in late June for approx 18 months. I will have the benefit of a corporate package but do not know if the package is sufficient for life in the area. Can anyone point me toward a website where I can find reasonable rentals please?


----------



## melina (May 14, 2008)

*good luck*

3 Toughest things to find - good job, good rental (or house), good spouse. Atleast you've got one out of 3.
b


----------

